# tomcat session timeout - und was danach?



## Samson_Miller (15. Feb 2008)

Ich habe in der web.xml für das Projekt eine Session-Timeout von 30 minuten angegeben. Jetzt wüsste ich gerne wie ich in der Anwendung Abfangen kann, wenn der Benutzer mehr als 30 Minuten nichts gemacht hat?

Wenn ich jetzt in der Anwendung abfrage:


```
if(session == null) {
 System.out.println("Der Benutzer war zu lange inaktiv.");
} else {
 System.out.println("Alles ok.");
}
```

dann wird auch "Alles ok." ausgegeben, obwohl ich mehr als 30 Minuten nichts gemacht habe.


----------



## maki (15. Feb 2008)

Solltest dir mal HttpSessionListener ansehen.


----------

